# Tappan bass tournament



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Arpil 6th

click here for info> http://outdoorsmanrd.com/firstchancespring.html


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump to top


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Any Results?. How did Mike Blake do?


----------



## CH_DruiD (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah I'd like to know the results of that Tourney as well. Also if possible would like to know what techniques it took to take fish and approximate depth. Thanks. Heading there tomorrow if the results are good, if not, probably won't bother yet.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

41 boats... only 16 fish weighed in. i've never seen tappan that bad. first place had a limit. i don't believe anyone else had more than one. i made the money with 2lbs 1oz. almost tossed it back on the way to the ramp. never dreamed it was any good.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i seen a tourny at seneca on sunday....there had to be 20+ boats but i only seen one fish waighed it was 6.4 and won the tourny....seen lots of bass swimming around in the shollows and seen a few small ones the biggest being 12 1/2 inchs caught but nothing of any really size besides the one fish that won that tourny


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah I was on seneca sat too and it was tough. We blanked. We fished deep, shallow, wood, rocks, points, you name it and nothing. We pulled up about the time the tournament started, and I only saw about half a dozen launching. We also had four other buddies out fishing and they all blanked. Needless to say 6 of us could not find a bite.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was at seneca saterday night at the marina night fishing and seen a few large bass sitting right up on the bank in a few inches of water,a few guys from the saterday tourny said they found some waters that was 58 degrees and couldnt turn nothing


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

What a difference a day makes, fished seneca yesterday and had one of the best days ever on that lake, my 5 best were 24 plus pounds, no bs, water was up to 69 by the afternoon and believe it or not, pulled two fish off of beds. Biggest fish was 6 1/2 and have pics of my cell of most of them.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

come on jamie, don't b.s. me! hahaha. same kinda deal up this way too. couldn't catch crap sun. then just flat out wacked em on tues. then wed. night it seemed like they all just vanished! gotta love the ohio spring cold fronts...


----------

